# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Karachi

## dutchbodybuilder

Found out who makes the fake Karachi. Its a Chinese parmaceutical manufacturer, that also sells counterfeits and produces oils and tabs for UG Labs, just like C&K used to do. And we all know Kenneth, I assume.  :7up:

----------


## Pensilneck

Amp looks like Omnadren amp, very miserable fake...........

----------


## Fozaldo

Nice work bro, I remember reading a previous post about those poorly printed exp dates. Thanks for the info

----------


## Seajackal

One more into the basket, Big Dutch! Nice job!  :Smilie:

----------


## juicy_brucy

great work dutch. I'm guessing those amps contain nothing but oil. Another issue put to rest.  :2soldier:

----------


## dutch windmill

Yo Ronny, do you have a close-up of the fake sustanon amp?
Have you seen it in Holland yet?

D.W.

----------


## Sta11ion

The exp date and batch number look terrible.

----------


## rioters

err **** **** ****
is that fake karachi deca , i liked having no faked karachi deca
i want too fly to their stupid ass country blow up their stupid ass ****ing fake lab
hows that sound ?
whose with me ;p
can u pls try get close ups of that deca and how to identify it
it dosnt look like the copied the boxes tho ?
or is that just b4 they put it in the boxes

----------


## Brianna

Listen up fella's...I have order several hundred from Romanian Source...
Msg from source 

"longer amps are export version and are GMP certified
> 
> 
> the shorter one are made for domestric paskistan
> market and not GMP
> certified as the content volume and glass not
> uniform and it failed GMP
> 
> different amps filed to different level , neck is
> thicker and short so
> often shatter in your hand trying to open them , 
> 
> GMP is the most stringest test for medicines and
> required to allow me to
> be imported leggaly , GMP required to import and
> export meds leggaly 
> 
> that amp pased GMP certification i challange anyone
> to test them to GMP
> standard , i challange you to test the short ones
> against GMP and it did
> not pass, 
> 
> the short ones are made for domestic market in
> pakistan and not GMP
> certified for but after brutal attacks on boards i
> ordered and will
> carry them soon to make everyone happy , guys who
> ordered long one want
> me to send same ones again so i carry both versions
> .. i have hundreds
> of guys raving about those longer amp and already
> recieved huge orders
> from repeat buyers so they are here to stay as they
> are actually
> superior ..
> 
> the short ones wil be listed in 2 weeks time at same
> prices ,if you like
> i can exchange them but i tell you the short ones
> are inferior in every
> respect"

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for the info DutchBB.

----------


## spiderweb

dutch, i would really appreciate your help...newbie when it comes to online purchases...is this legit

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

On the pic they look like the real Portuguese amps to me..

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I havent seen the fake Karachi in Holland. I'll post a few pics that where on this forum. I have contact with the Chinese company and will order some amps. They say that they make the amps according to the wishes of the client, wich means that you can have them filled with whatever you want.
We decided to do some testing on them'.

----------


## Jack87

Great work dutch, thanks for sharing that info and I look forward
to the Lab Test results... I always wondered about the Karachi's
coming out of China... 




> I havent seen the fake Karachi in Holland. I'll post a few pics that where on this forum. I have contact with the Chinese company and will order some amps. They say that they make the amps according to the wishes of the client, wich means that you can have them filled with whatever you want.
> We decided to do some testing on them'.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Great work bro!  :7up:

----------


## spiderweb

thanks alot, dutch....relly appreciated

----------


## Seajackal

Hey Dutch, I remember Retabolil2 commented that Abbot has closed
their doors awhile now in Pakistan do you know anything about it? Thanks
in advance for the reply Big Brother!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Dutch. Good work. I can't wait to hear about the results from that test. Another great feat performed by dutchbodybuilder. I'm still guessing that the fake Karachis have nothing but oil in them. This could be intresting.

----------


## msu16366

Dutch,
Do you still plan on testing them, and no disrespect but before you say they are fake shouldnt we have the lab results first.

----------


## toolman

> Dutch,
> Do you still plan on testing them, and no disrespect but before you say they are fake shouldnt we have the lab results first.


Not you again!!!!!! You don't need a test, they are not Karachis, period!!!! 
If you are saying to have them tested to see if they have sust in them, OK, but it still does not make them safe Karachis manufactured by Organon. If they were any good, they would be under a UGL label that is trying to build a brand....not knocking off someone elses brand!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Not you again!!!!!! You don't need a test, they are not Karachis, period!!!! 
> If you are saying to have them tested to see if they have sust in them, OK, but it still does not make them safe Karachis manufactured by Organon. If they were any good, they would be under a UGL label that is trying to build a brand....not knocking off someone elses brand!


He will never ****ing learn.  :Chairshot:

----------


## msu16366

I am just intrested in seeing a lab test.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I dont understand you bro, all these peoples said its fake and you still believe. There is only 1 paki sust, and its not the one you have. Get your money back and take something else, but first get a new source. Someone is making copies and does not have the printing equipment that karachi has. Think about it?? Its not too difficult. When I was not sure I threw the shit away.

----------


## msu16366

I dont believe they are real karachi's but I am hoping they still have test in them and they are sterile.
As for the supplier, I am waiting on one more package and than I am going to tell him I want them replaced or I will be seeking advice on how to get him in every boards scammer section.
I would email him now, but like I said still waiting on some more products. All my other products from him are legit, so I dont know what happened.

----------


## toolman

> I dont believe they are real karachi's but I am hoping they still have test in them and they are sterile.
> As for the supplier, I am waiting on one more package and than I am going to tell him I want them replaced or I will be seeking advice on how to get him in every boards scammer section.
> I would email him now, but like I said still waiting on some more products. All my other products from him are legit, so I dont know what happened.


Screw me once, shame on you...screw me twice, shame on me. You should live by that. The guy shipped you fake Karachi's but you are still holding out that he may be solid. He isn't. What is the stuff you got that you thought was real? Please learn by this and do not trust the arshole again. We do not want guys getting hurt in this game.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Let the guy learn from experience. Get infections. Get bad sides b/c it could be anything...and he won't know how to treat them.

msu16366 show some sense of higher intelligence. You are willing to risk your life for a few dollars. You have a lot of learning to do.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Screw me once, shame on you...screw me twice, shame on me. You should live by that.


 Beautiful... Never thought of it like that. I'll remember this one. Thanks.

----------


## msu16366

> Dutch. Good work. I can't wait to hear about the results from that test. Another great feat performed by dutchbodybuilder. I'm still guessing that the fake Karachis have nothing but oil in them. This could be intresting.


 So its alright for you to be intrested in the results of the lab test, but I cant be. Thats very intresting. I know the amps are not real karachi's but if Dutch said he is haveing them tested I can view the results and be intrested in the results just like you are. I never said they where real, just was trying to figure out the truth about the amps. Now I know they are fake, like I have known for a while now. I am still intrested to see if they have any test in them and if they are sterile. I thought this was a board for research and help. You dont seem to be any help, if anything you just seem to be a asshole who doesnt have enough post to be one.  :0piss:

----------


## msu16366

It did for a moment,
I am sorry for the disrespect, Just I am sick of people telling me how I still think they are real. We all know they are fake. What is in them is another story. Perhaps Dutch will get a test done like he stated, If not I dont care, I am getting them replaced or reporting the source to the mods.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Okay, lets end this now. THEY ARE FAKE. Glad you know that they are fake. 
As for the name calling, It really doesn't bother me so i hope it made you feel better.

Good luck.

----------


## msu16366

Just to get the fire burning again and to piss you all off I'll post my most recent email from the man.
those amps are real according to lab test:

http://www.anycities.com/user1/lauke...injections.htm

please post lab results all over the boards for everyone to know

few customer tested thier amps and ordered again , so far 15000 of those amps sold and used with zero complaints and lab testes to back it up

i have proof one guy who said my amp is fake on board scammed both me and customers out of at least $4000 , if you like i post all info on board about this person , another guy posted sustanon is fake scamed me $900 out of testing money , i have all thier info on file 

guys on board complaint never show me lab results even after i pay them for testing costs , i think most guys complaining are other sources not happy with our lower prices and better service]

I KNOW THIS WILL PISS MOST OF YOU OFF BUT I DONT CARE. YOU ALL SAY THEY ARE NOT REAL KARACHI'S, BUT THIS IS THE ONLY LAB TEST WE HAVE AS OF NOW, SO UNITL OTHER WISE ITS YOUR WORD AGAINST HIS. YOU ALL SAID MY LAST AMPS WHERE FAKE ALSO BUT SOMEONE TRIED THEM OUT AND THEY DID GROW AND HE WANS TO KNOW WHERE HE CAN GET MORE OF THEM.

----------


## toolman

> Just to get the fire burning again and to piss you all off I'll post my most recent email from the man.
> those amps are real according to lab test:
> 
> http://www.anycities.com/user1/lauke...injections.htm
> 
> please post lab results all over the boards for everyone to know
> 
> few customer tested thier amps and ordered again , so far 15000 of those amps sold and used with zero complaints and lab testes to back it up
> 
> ...


THat report is a joke. SRCS is the only lab we all use, know and trust. Second, you are getting it from the same scammer who is telling you these are Karachis. Riddle me this genious, if they are from Pakistan, then why is the test lab in CHina? You are one of the few idiots that do not believe any of us, let alone the true experts like DutchBB who does this for a living....So shoot your crap and be off with you.

----------


## fast

Btw, I just remembered one thing from the URL that is hosting your "lab" result.
funny shit  :Big Grin:

----------


## themanc84

from my supplier......

please post this on board:

short ones nolonger produced in pakistan so all the short ones in
market are fakes unless its old stock , the short ones i recieved
tested 240 mg of enanthate (they relabled enanthate )

long ones tested real and you get %15 free as they are 1.15 ml;
other amp was only 1ml and tested only enanthate

we dont care how amps look like as long as they are real as the
other option tested not according to lable and volume was %15 less

to view GMP certification click on :

http://www.anycities.com/user1/lauke...njections.html

1.15 ml ampouls , thats %15 over as required by GMP world standards
make our amp superior to any other in the world

----------


## dutch windmill

> the short ones i recieved
> tested 240 mg of enanthate (*they relabled enanthate*  )


Do you see a label on the Karachis sustanon ?  :2nono:  

Its silk-screened i call bullshit here bro..

D.W.

----------


## msu16366

Alright bros,
Hooker confirmed that even though these sustanon amps may not be original Karachi's. THey do however contain Sustanon 250 and they are overdosed.
QUOTE=hooker]They are overdosed, and contain what they should, but not made by Organon. They were produced by a UG, looking to increase profit. I wouldn't buy them, just because I don't like being deceived, but they are a good buy, price and dose-wise.[/QUOTE]
THey may be underground but look at it this way. They where not made by your average underground bathtub company. They are made in perfect conformity, all the same level, all filled to 1.15 cc's, all amp noses exatly the same size. And they are sterile, I have proof through others who are running them right now.
Dont flame me bros' I got mine replaced with niles , just letting you know that anyone that may be taking these that they are good, just not original karachi;s, and they where not made by your average low budget underground lab, but made by a professional lab with strict standards.
Since they are floating around the whole world people should know that they are safe to take and do contain what they are suppose too.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They are made by SCAMMERS and thats the end of the story. Anyone copying originals and passing them as REAL is a fuc*king scammer and needs to get krippled or ****i*ng shot. Dont try to tell people that they are OK.

----------


## toolman

> They are made by SCAMMERS and thats the end of the story. Anyone copying originals and passing them as REAL is a fuc*king scammer and needs to get krippled or ****i*ng shot. Dont try to tell people that they are OK.


I agree 100%. They are trying to rip you off by selling you a brand you think you are getting. Even if it was liquid gold, I wouldn't touch it. Sell it under your own label if you want my business.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> They are made by SCAMMERS and thats the end of the story. Anyone copying originals and passing them as REAL is a fuc*king scammer and needs to get krippled or ****i*ng shot. Dont try to tell people that they are OK.


 They are fake, and I hate scammers. Don't get me started.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Futhermore, if they are so good, why aren't the fakers trying to build a reputable UGL, instead of ripping off someone elses company? Their sh1t isn't good enough to be UGL so they make fake karachi amps, fill them, and try and make you think you are buying a product from organon? Instead of starting up their own UGL!?! It just doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The final point is they are fuc*king fakers and fuc*king scammers. If you buy from them you are a fuc*king retard. Know what your taking or get a life.

----------


## msu16366

Hooker confirmed they have what is on the label. I dont care, I dont have any. Just letting you know what hooker had said in another thread.

----------


## msu16366

Plus if they are scammers its funny how all the threads disappeared.  :Hmmmm:  
I am glad they are gone since my amps where replaced

----------


## juicy_brucy

I'll never shoot them. 
If i buy something that says "Organon" _on_ it, there better be organon _in_ it.
Futhermore, where are the lab test results? Why has no one posted them. Posting test results is the single most easiest way of proving something to be either legit, or fake.

----------


## toolman

> Plus if they are scammers its funny how all the threads disappeared.  
> I am glad they are gone since my amps where replaced


Did you get your replacements? Maybe the threads existance helped. You were getting some funky excuses prior to that. I agree they should not be deleted, but there were too many source posts in it. 

If he sent you the real deal now, then A did not scam you. However if you buy Organon, and you are shipped Joesomebody UGL labeled as Organon, no matter what is inside you were cheated. If you disagree with that, then I have several fake Rolexes that keep time and are true watches, that I would like to sell you at the price of a Rolex.

----------


## msu16366

I hear ya,
Point taken,
All is good now though and thats all that matters. Thanks for all your help.

----------

